# Logging Fatality in New Hampshire



## rmihalek (Jul 14, 2011)

Posted: Jul 13, 2011 12:37 PM EDT
Updated: Jul 13, 2011 12:37 PM EDT

SULLIVAN, N.H. (AP) - New Hampshire State Police say a logging worker has been killed in an accident in Sullivan.

Police say a tree apparently crashed into the cab of the man's skidder, a heavy tree-removal vehicle he was working in.

WMUR-TV says the man's body was found Wednesday.

The name of the victim has not been released.

Information from: WMUR-TV, http://wmur.com'>http://wmur.com'>http://wmur.com'>New Hampshire News, Manchester News, Weather & Sports, Channel 9 TV - WMUR New Hampshire's Channel 9

Copyright 2011 The Associated Press.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 14, 2011)

That sux.


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm hoping a buddy didn't fall a tree on him. My guess is he was pulling a turn and one of the trees dislodged a hanger that came down on the cab. It's difficult to get detailed information on these accidents.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to know a little more.
I've dropped 800 BF pines on my Tree farmer and it didn't bother it at all.

Maybe a limb stuck in and got him?

RIP.


----------

